# Suche Differenzdrucksensor/Meßgerät um 5mbar



## thomass5 (19 Juni 2011)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, suche ich für mich privat einen preisgünstigen Sensor/Meßgerät welches mir einen Differenzdruck um die vorgegebene Grenze von 5 mbar anzeigt. Natürlich könnte ich einen entsprechend eingestellten Schalter verbauen. Dann hätte ich aber nur gut/schlecht zur Verfügung. Es geht um einen Luft/Wasser Wärmetauscher welcher ab 5mbar Differenzdruck laut Hersteller zu reinigen ist. Bei der regelm. Wartung wird dies zwar immer miterledigt, aber das ist halt ein Blindflug. Der Ausgang des Sensors ist vom Signalpegel ersteinmal uninteresant. Zur Not wird mit Multimeter und Umrechnung gearbeitet. In der Bucht bin ich schon unterwegs, aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand irgendwas gutes und günstiges.

Thomas


----------



## mariob (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hier:
http://www.reichelt.de/Sensoren/MPX...8AAAIAABvreFsc557c032c8bf0f15763b959245911f53

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob der ins Budget paßt, aber für eine Lösung wäre der geeignet

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

ins Budget passt der schon, nur der Meßbereich leider nicht(oder ich lieg mit meiner Umrechnung vollkommen daneben).Bei mir sind 5mbar 0,5 kPa. Der aus dem Link geht aber leider bis 10kPa. Somit liege ich gerade mal bei 5% des Meßbereichsendwertes was ich schon als Sensorfehler laut Datenblatt habe.
Trotzdem Danke, genau soetwas suche ich. Malsehen was es sonst noch gibt.

Thomas


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
sowie Du schreibst kannst Du doch mit dem Meßfehler gut leben, ich habe schon deutlich beschissenere Wandler gehabt, mit weniger Auflösung. Vielleicht hat RS oder Schuricht was diskretes, was nicht zu teuer ist, ich dachte bei denen hätte ich auch schon sowas gesehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> sowie Du schreibst kannst Du doch mit dem Meßfehler gut leben, ich habe schon deutlich beschissenere Wandler gehabt, mit weniger Auflösung. Vielleicht hat RS oder Schuricht was diskretes, was nicht zu teuer ist, ich dachte bei denen hätte ich auch schon sowas gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



mit 5% kann ich leben. Nur nicht, wenn die 5% schon in etwa meinem maximal erwartetem Meßwert entsprechen.
Hab in der Bucht jetzt was gebrauchtes bis 2,5kPa erstanden. Mal sehen wie das funktioniert. Bin zwar immer noch bei 20% des Meßbereichsendwertes aber ...
Thomas


----------



## mariob (20 Juni 2011)

*Hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt,*

nein Thomas,
was ich meinte ist das der Meßfehler ja lediglich eine Abweichung vom absoluten Meßergebnis ist, da Du aber eigentlich nur die Differenz zwischen Filter sauber und Filter zu brauchst und die Tendenz sollte das genügen. Naja, nun hat sich das ganze hoffentlich eh erledigt, viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2011)

mhm... ich kenn das eigentlich so, das der Fehler sich auf den Meßbereichsendwert bezieht. Und meine Tendenz geht von 0...0,5 auf einer Skala von 0-10. Da wag ich noch nicht eine Tendenz abzulesen. Du würdest doch auch bei 0-5mm nen Meßschieber anstelle eines Zollstockes nehmen oder? Ich hoffe, das es funzt und sich das erledigt hat.
Thomas


----------



## krainer (29 Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir ein Profi Messumformer anbiten. Halstrup-Walcher PU.
0 bis 10 mbar, Ausgang 0 bis 10V, Versorgung 24VDC.
80 Eur + Versand.

MFG


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juli 2011)

Danke dir, ich hab heute mein Päckchen aus der Bucht bekommen. 1x 0-25 http://www.fischermesstechnik.de/pdf.php?doc=download/Differenzdruck/DB_D_DE46.pdf
und 1x 0-10 (gleicher Hersteller) 
mit Anzeige drauf. Werd nächste Woche mal basteln und die Dinger austesten. Falls es nichts ist komme ich dann auf dein Angebot zurück.

Thomas


----------

